# San Antonio: The Watermark Hotel



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

I am just back from four days in San Antonio and I must say that the Watermark in San Antonio is one of the finest hotels in America. I loved it! It as good as it gets. Lovely rooms; great food; thoughtful service; nice people; and good taste in everything they do. Five stars in my book. If you are ever down there, this is the place to stay. Warning, there may be a name change in the offing, but I have no details on that.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

The Watermark has a fabulous reputation, but I've never stayed there. The Westin Riverwalk is also very nice, and the restuarant in fantastic!


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*San Antonio*

The riverwalk is a very busy place, lot of nice hotels there.
I have stayed at most. San Antonio is military medicine haven.
Lot of CME there.
The Watermark is a gem in San Antonio.
The bar there has some interesting history. One of the older presidents was there, and I believe it was Teddy R.
A great bar for sure.
A very classy place.
Nice day


----------



## InsbrokerTX (Jul 25, 2008)

msphotog said:


> The Watermark has a fabulous reputation, but I've never stayed there. The Westin Riverwalk is also very nice, and the restuarant in fantastic!


Glad to see someone from my hometown posting on a men's clothing forum.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

DukeGrad said:


> The riverwalk is a very busy place, lot of nice hotels there.
> I have stayed at most. San Antonio is military medicine haven.
> Lot of CME there.
> The Watermark is a gem in San Antonio.
> ...


I believe that you're thinking about the Menger Hotel on Alamo Plaza. The Menger is a very nice, quaint hotel with lots of history, but it's not as fancy as some of the newer hotels on the river. Personally, I like to stay at the Menger because I enjoy staying at historical hotels, and it's the oldest continuously operating hotel west of the Mississippi.


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

Watermark is an excellent hotel, and Pesca (the seafood restaurant in it) is outstanding. If you are staying there (or anywhere close to there) and want to escape the crowds of the Riverwalk, I really recommend having a glass of wine/martini at SoHo. It's a small little wine bar right next to the Watermark on Crockett St. It's located in an old bank; the safe serves as the wine cellar. Great change of pace for weary convention folk....


----------

